# Lungless Frogs/Borneo



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thought this was neat.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/200 ... hasnolungs











Mike


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont know why but the first thought that came to my head when i saw that picture was of Grendel...

but i concur, it is neat


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Very cool indeed...someone just emailed this to me, thought I'd share it with you guys, but you beat me to it. Well done :mrgreen:


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

ok, maybe this is a dumb question... but if it doesnt have lungs, why the nostrils?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

To confuse us  Just like some cave creatures have eyes or reminents of ones, even though they're completely blind... Maybe it still has a sense of smell or very tiny severly underdeveloped lungs.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Why is it that I really want one of those? It's got such a happy face


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

> ok, maybe this is a dumb question... but if it doesnt have lungs, why the nostrils?


My guess is buccal-pharyngeal breathing. The lining of the mouth and throat is used by many amphibians to assist in respiration. Primary organ for respiration in frogs is the skin. Frogs are unique among vertebrates in having a separate arterial branch off the heart (pulmocutaneous arch) that sends blood to both the lungs and to a vascular network of veins and capillaries beneath the skin. Even those frogs with functioning lungs will not use them during periods of low activity as the skin alone will provide enough oxygen. During heightened activity, additional oxygen is obtained from air circulated into the throat/mouth. This is the fluttering chin that can be observed in an active frog. Air must be pumped into the throat using positive pressure exerted by the muscles in the chin because amphibians lack a diaphragm. The last resort is the use of lungs. During periods of heavy physical exertion you can observe the actual filling and expansion of chest/lungs. Amphibians living sedentary lifestyles in constantly moist conditions may not need their lungs at all (plethodontid salamanders for example). 
George


----------

